# I can't shoot my new LC9.



## Holly

I hate the trigger... Wish I had fired one before I purchased it. Good news is my husband can shoot it, so it's not a complete waste.


----------



## Gunners_Mate

what is it about the trigger that you loathe so much as to not be able to shoot it?


----------



## Holly

Well, I CAN'T pull the trigger. Even with my fist bawled up around the thing, and squeezing with all of my might, it won't fire.


----------



## Gunners_Mate

... from a quick google look up the trigger pull should be 6.3lb's or roughly what you expect in single action of the m9, whats the deal?


----------



## Holly

My finger just doesn't move back that far. I'm not sure why. We're going back out this weekend to try again. Maybe my hands are too little? That's what it feels like.


----------



## n8ies

You are probably sticking your finger too far on to the trigger. Try no more than your first joint of your finger tip. You can unload the gun and practice dry firing. you don't need to go to the range to do this just make sure the gun is empty and practice away.

tom


----------



## Lateck

n8ies said:


> You are probably sticking your finger too far on to the trigger. Try no more than your first joint of your finger tip. You can unload the gun and practice dry firing. you don't need to go to the range to do this just make sure the gun is empty and practice away.
> 
> tom


A good suggestion!

I'll agree 100%

Lateck,


----------



## Packard

My experience has been that if you stick with it, even the most uncomfortable weapons start to feel natural in your hands. The human body is very adaptable. As long as you can reach the controls after time you will conquer this beast. And the Ruger has gotten generally good reviews so I think it is worth sticking with for a few more months.

When I got my Glock 27, which does not allow a pinkie grip, it took 150 rounds over three sessions before I started to feel comfortable. I could have added an extension that allowed the pinkie grip, but that would have compromised the concealability. I can shoot it just fine now. And I think you will do fine with the Ruger too. I'll wager you will see an improvement with each range session.


----------



## DogRanger

The trigger sucks thats why I traded it on onther 1911.


----------



## draak

DogRanger said:


> The trigger sucks thats why I traded it on onther 1911.


+1. I traded for a Stoeger Cougar.


----------



## berettatoter

Holly said:


> I hate the trigger... Wish I had fired one before I purchased it. Good news is my husband can shoot it, so it's not a complete waste.


What would you guess the pull weight is? My wife can't shoot a lot of my guns as well as me because of finger strength.


----------



## Packard

Rather than limit the number of weapons that are available to you, perhaps you could engage in a program of resistance exercises to improve grip strength. This will offer the added benefit of improved accuracy in shooting.


----------



## Gunners_Mate

Gunners_Mate said:


> ... from a quick google look up the trigger pull should be 6.3lb's or roughly what you expect in single action of the m9, whats the deal?





berettatoter said:


> What would you guess the pull weight is? My wife can't shoot a lot of my guns as well as me because of finger strength.


tumbleweed



Packard said:


> Rather than limit the number of weapons that are available to you, perhaps you could engage in a program of resistance exercises to improve grip strength. This will offer the added benefit of improved accuracy in shooting.


Not a terrible idea. I use a rubber ring I purchased at a rock climbing gym I frequent to help out with building grip strength (and reducing stress/ refraining from strangling my colleagues), but something I've been intending to buy is the gripmaster, which on their website is even advertised as increasing grip strength to improve accuracy for firearm's shooting.

http://www.gripmaster.com.au/index1.htm


----------



## mesz13

I had a LC9, liked the gun hated the trigger, its a very long pull, you almost have to wonder when its going to fire. I gave up on it and purchased a Kimber Solo. The trigger is awesome, its extremely easy to aim and hits your target, and when i finally got all the bumps worked out it has become my main carry gun. Does anyone know if there are any fixes to the LC9 trigger? (IE like the Ghost trigger for Glocks or from local gun smiths) I think I would purchase another one if the trigger could be worked on. Other then the trigger I liked the gun a lot.


----------



## Packard

mesz13 said:


> I had a LC9, liked the gun hated the trigger, its a very long pull, you almost have to wonder when its going to fire. I gave up on it and purchased a Kimber Solo. The trigger is awesome, its extremely easy to aim and hits your target, and when i finally got all the bumps worked out it has become my main carry gun. Does anyone know if there are any fixes to the LC9 trigger? (IE like the Ghost trigger for Glocks or from local gun smiths) I think I would purchase another one if the trigger could be worked on. Other then the trigger I liked the gun a lot.


My S & W 340 PD has like a 14 pound trigger (according to the articles I've read). It is long an heavy. But I got used to it.

People seem to be making up their minds after the very first range session. You will adapt over time. Give the gun a chance.


----------



## Cat

Most small pistols trigger are the same, How the spring is in the handle. So the trigger has to be pulled all the way back,Befor it fires off. So the more you uses it,The better it will be come..

Or take it to a gun smith,And they can help you with the trigger. If you need it to be a light trigger pull...:smt033


----------



## Packard

Dry fire. Study your front sight while doing this. Adjust your finger position until you are happy with the dry firing. You should see an improvement with the very next range session.

Dry firing allows you to concentrate on your trigger pull without the distractions of those loud banging noises.


----------



## recoilguy

Packard that is a great suggestion!

RCG


----------



## daledoty

I have owned a lot of simi autos, but this trigger is the worst! The pull is LONG, HEAVY, and rough. Additionally, I'm having failure to eject and feed problems, even with good ammo. Though I love the size and features, the gun will go if I don't find solutions. Anyone found solutions?


----------



## Packard

daledoty said:


> I have owned a lot of simi autos, but this trigger is the worst! The pull is LONG, HEAVY, and rough. Additionally, I'm having failure to eject and feed problems, even with good ammo. Though I love the size and features, the gun will go if I don't find solutions. Anyone found solutions?


Glock 26. It resolves almost all your complaints.


----------



## cowboy2

On some autos the way you hold it can make feed problems and failure to eject,think about you wrist and elbow and your grip.Lots of practise makes almost any gun feel better,but some guns just don't fit certain people.


----------



## Glock Doctor

> You are probably sticking your finger too far on to the trigger. Try no more than your first joint of your finger tip. You can unload the gun and practice dry firing. you don't need to go to the range to do this just make sure the gun is empty and practice away.


You have completely lost me; and I've taught pistol shooting, now, for many years! I have no idea how this conclusion can be drawn from any of the OP's initial remarks? This said: Every woman I know who owns or carries an LC9, hates the trigger and has trouble shooting the gun - No exceptions!

(And one of these women is a local gun dealer's wife whom I'm positive is soon going to be carrying something else!)


----------



## 1jimmy

i agree with you 100% holly! i had one and it was terrible and it is sold. what i did find in my case that my fingers were to long for the grip. if the back strap of the gun were longer or thicker the trigger is pretty decent. suggestion would be to try a sig p238


----------



## auggy53

my lcp has a long trigger and i didnt like it at first but got used to it , after all it has no safety , the long pull is the only safety and is good for concel carry . 
just my thoughts


----------



## Holly

LC9 has a safety. 

I'm over it. I didn't like it, gave it away, looking for a new one.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Holly said:


> LC9 has a safety.
> 
> I'm over it. I didn't like it, gave it away, looking for a new one.


check out the bursa, i hear good things about it


----------



## Holly

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> check out the bursa, i hear good things about it


Oooohh... how DARE you!


----------



## Packard

How about a nice .38 airweight with a full shroud? A major caliber, light weight and very reliable. Been around for 90 years so it is a proven design. Lifetime guarantee on the weapon from Smith & Wesson. Carries well in a pocket or on the belt. 

I have the 340PD (Scandium in .357). If you only plan on shooting .38s then the aluminum frames are much cheaper and not much heavier.

Shoot one first. The recoil is significant, even with .38s. 

Or buy the stainless steel version. Heavier and handles the recoil much better.


----------



## Holly

Thanks for the recommendation, Packard, but I'm not a fan of revolvers.


----------



## Gunners_Mate

Shot the LC9 AND the LCP this last weekend looking for a conceal carry option my wife. I'm 6' 2" with slightly larger than average hands, and though both guns are tiny had no problems with the trigger. The misses had never fired a handgun before the lcP and at 5' tall she's fairly dainty (hence why looking at such small firearms). She likewise had no problems (besides the need for basic instruction on handguns). I'm at a loss as to how or why you physically couldn't pull the trigger. I'm not trying to poke fun or anything of the like but I was literally thinking of this thread while at the range and was giving it a lot of thought and absolutely cannot figure out why you wouldn't be able to. 

I do understand not liking the trigger however, the uptake is simply massive.


----------



## Holly

After quite a bit of practice, I _can_ pull the trigger, but not the way I would prefer. It's awkward and I feel out of control.


----------



## hideit

Holly said:


> After quite a bit of practice, I _can_ pull the trigger, but not the way I would prefer. It's awkward and I feel out of control.


Which gun are you talking about now?
My wife really likes the feel of the kahr cm9


----------



## Holly

Lc9


----------



## mesz13

two suggestions, both mentioned earlier, the sig P238 small veryyyyyyyyyy easy to shoot and very accurate. the only draw back is you carry it cocked and locked like a 45, but it does have a thumb safety like a 45. 

The other choice is the Kimber Solo, the trigger is very light, the size is almost identical to the LC9 and its accuracy is very good. Kimber has had some problems with them in the past but I think they have worked out most now and its worth taking a look at, I carry one every day and I like it enough to have retired my P238 to the safe.


----------



## Britales

Kicks like a mule, though!! Sold mine and got a Glock 26 for CC!


----------



## Britales

Meaning the S&W 340 PD.....


----------



## Holly

mesz13 said:


> The other choice is the Kimber Solo...


You know me not. :smt086


----------



## mopdog

Galloway Precision has a trigger bar and hammer put shorten the pull....$60


----------



## Holly

Thanks for the info. I think my husband is doing fine with it the way it is.


----------



## mopdog

Ruger SR9, Galloway Precision Asheville, NC LC9 performance parts


----------



## traksta15

I shot my new lc9 earlier today and I absolutely loved it. The trigger pull was a bit long I guess, but the pull was super easy. On my first shot I actually thought something was wrong with it because it seemed that the trigger pulled too easy. I loved shooting it. Hopefully you get used to it and keep it!


----------



## ares338

Check out the trigger upgrade at gallowayprecision.com, they have a relatively low cost fix for the LC9 trigger problem.


----------



## pistolero_loco

traksta15 said:


> I shot my new lc9 earlier today and I absolutely loved it. The trigger pull was a bit long I guess, but the pull was super easy. On my first shot I actually thought something was wrong with it because it seemed that the trigger pulled too easy. I loved shooting it. Hopefully you get used to it and keep it!


I shot my LC9 today for about the third time since I got it. Put three in the bulls eye out of seven, shooting fairly close up, but rapidly. I like the slide safety, the long trigger pull, and the mag safety; they make me comfortable when carrying. I let my nephew shoot it, and another friend shoot it (on different days) and they both liked it. So I'm not understanding "the trigger sucks" posts. I previously had a Kahr and a Sig 238 and traded them. Love the Glock 26, but a tad heavy for me for a comfortable CCW, plus don't like one in the pipe with no safety and a short trigger pull. I don't walk the streets of Kanduhar, so I'm not worried about a sub-second draw and chamber time. Just my opinion, everyone's preferences and circumstances are different.


----------



## Charles1951

Holly said:


> LC9 has a safety.
> 
> I'm over it. I didn't like it, gave it away, looking for a new one.


Got rid of a S&W 642 once because I didn't like it. Life is too short to waste too much of it trying to like something you may never like. There are lots of guns. You will find one you like I'm sure. If there are ranges in your area that rent guns, that is a good way to try before you buy.


----------



## TomServo92

When we were shopping for a handgun for my wife, we looked at the LCP/LC9 and she didn't like the trigger pull at all. She opted for a Sig P238 and has been very pleased with it.


----------



## Holly

1jimmy said:


> i agree with you 100% holly! i had one and it was terrible and it is sold. what i did find in my case that my fingers were to long for the grip. if the back strap of the gun were longer or thicker the trigger is pretty decent. suggestion would be to try a sig p238


Just wanted to say you had a good suggestion. I looked at one this week and I really liked it. Thanks!


----------

